# GE 1 kitchen/bath/plumbing



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Is this silicone okay to use? It says 100% silicone and there's no mention of mold resistence? I hope it is just did a background with this stuff. :-?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

err, no?


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> err, no?[/quote
> You don't sound confident :? Are you sure it won't work? I just don't want to have to tear everything apart again.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

roke28 said:


> Rick_Lindsey said:
> 
> 
> > err, no?[/quote
> > You don't sound confident :? Are you sure it won't work? I just don't want to have to tear everything apart again.


Nope, not 100% sure it won't work. Before I started doing some searching I was 100% sure that I'd take it apart if it were mine, but after? I dunno. I do plan to avoid the issue by not using K&B though .

Sorry I can't help, have you tried contacting GE?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Not a sure thing with me but in general kitchen/bath caulk does have something to slow down mildew, etc. Now the bigger question might be if there is enough there and does it still leach out into the water once the silicone has set and fully cured. That is a question that seems to require some test fish. Lots of theories will give you lots of answers but that still leaves you not knowing whether it REQUIRES a full tear down or not.

For me, I would not tear down but try a workaround. I would let it setup long enough for all smell to be gone, then bleach/water soak it heavy for overnight. Once drained, I set it out to dry for a day or more and try it. Bleach will react with most all organic compounds and neutralize them. The chlorine in the bleach blows away as it dries.

I know bleach is safe but I don't know about mildewcides, etc. so I go for the safer alternate.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Yea, everyone seems to be 50/50 on the matter. I figure why risk it. My fish are my second family :thumb: I just hear everyone say GE 1 is good. I didn't know it was a certain type of GE 1


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Man! I don't think I can remove the slate from the back of the tank? To much silicone is there a way to get the rock off? Maybe I'll have to chance it


----------



## littlejoenc (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21234


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I read the majority of that thread and there all 50/50. Can't get a real answer


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

the real answer is that you need to use GE1 for windows and flashing. All kitchen and bath silicones have fungicides in them. I have also used the Rona brand silicone for windows because it says right on the tube that it's safe for aquariums.

You may be able to skin over the existing silicone with a safe one and seal in the original one.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

You say you can't get the slate off? In by experience only the edges of the silicone will be cured if you did it this afternoon. Most of it is sealed from the air by the rocks and will take days to cure. So try cutting the edges with a razor blade and then thread a string in behind it to peel up the stone.


----------



## loganloganlo (Jun 9, 2011)

Breaded fishing wire is all you need. It's like a cheese cutter when it comes to silicone. Just be careful that wire is very very sharp! Use thick leather gloves or prepair to have some skin missing after your done.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, I removed most of the silicone off the tank and rocks. There is however a small residue that I cant remove. Can I just get as much as I can and then start?


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

4 threads above this one is all the info you WOULD have needed. 
Silicone doesn't stick to silicone. Repeat that in your head.
Now, remove ALL the silicone.
Read the sticky thread concerning GE #1 Silicone.
Re-apply silicone.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

The leeching amount really isnt anything substantial. If your worried, fill it up and test guppies for a few weeks. I dont think its really all that much of a threat. I know of people using these silicones with no ill effect.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chunkanese said:


> The leeching amount really isnt anything substantial. If your worried, fill it up and test guppies for a few weeks. I dont think its really all that much of a threat. I know of people using these silicones with no ill effect.


Thanks for the reply I was kinda thinkin the samething. Everyone is saying not to use GE1 kitchen/bath because of the mold thing. But, There's no mold prevenative in it. there's nothing on the label that says anything about mold prevenative. Thanks for the help tho :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The GE I (for bathrooms) I have states that it has mildewcide, right on the front of the cartridge.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Really? Thats strange. I've looked over mine a dozen times and it says nothing about it. Yours has a red label and says 100% silicone clear? Can you post a picture of your label? That would really help


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The GE I for Kitchens and Baths I have says it has mold inhibitors right on the front label.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

It appears they have changed the label, but here is a listing from HD http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ge-sili ... -ml/941925 .In the description it clearly states it has midewcide. The cartridge I last used was the red and white and the mildewcide was mentione on the first or second line of the info on the front.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Per my discussion with GE this last few weeks, the ONLY product they offer without a mildew/mold inhibitor is *GE I WINDOW & DOOR.*

Per the rep, the bath/kitchen and all GE II version have the chemical.

Hope that clarifies...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I think every thread on on silicone that I have ever read has carried warning to stay away from anything that says Kitchen, Bath, Tub, Tile, on the label. Likewise with the Silicone II, although some claim to have used it without issue.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

i didn't see where it says mold inhibitors in that link. It says protects against mold which means it doesn't crack and let water in. I used it and haven't had any problems


----------



## littlejoenc (Jan 11, 2005)

mold inhibitors = protects against mold


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, I am starring right at the tube. all it's saying is that it doesn't crack which can cause water to seap in a cause mold. Nothing about mold inhibitors anywhere


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

roke28 said:


> Okay, I am starring right at the tube. all it's saying is that it doesn't crack which can cause water to seap in a cause mold. Nothing about mold inhibitors anywhere


Again, GE says it DOES have inhibitors...why take a chance when the chemical free version is a known quantity?


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm just confused why the label doesn't list it. However, if you look at a GE II tube it lists it. Very strange.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

roke28 said:


> I'm just confused why the label doesn't list it. However, if you look at a GE II tube it lists it. Very strange.


I found it frustrating too. am so used to dealing with labels as a RN that list every chemical or food product in meds, foods, supplements. maybe they are not required to list it?


----------

